# Going to Islamorada (bonefishing)



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey guys I'm going to Islamorada and planning on guiding myself on the flats for bonefishh and anything that swims. I've been looking up stuff on the web trying to figure out where to start fishing at, but i have been very unsuccessful, so i turn to the PFF. If anybody has been to the Keys and bonefished im begging you for your help anything input would be awesome just remeber im a guiding myself. and im going in middle June.


----------

